# Sore boy bits



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I just wondered if anyone elses male poo's have had a problem with there boy bit! When Arlo was on his back yesterday I notice it was red and slightly swollen on oneside. I have been busy today and have only just checked it, its all very swollen and red, he licking it now and then, hope its nothing to bad, off to the vets tomorrow, we haven't seen them for a whole two weeks, knew it was to good to be true Just hope my boys ok. Right back to the party prep.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope he is ok too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Arlo hope he is ok!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No suggestions but hope it gets better soon. Have a great party.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo poor Arlo's boy bits - are we talking meat or the 2 veg???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope he's ok. Sounds sore!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oooo poor Arlo's boy bits - are we talking meat or the 2 veg???


He lost his veg some time ago My husband is refusing to look at it! As he thought is was nasty enough last night, I am feeling so guilty I didn't check it out earlier.(doesn't seem to be distressing him) When I looked at it I thought it is nasty and for a split second thought of posting a picture! I did regain my brain, not everythings for sharing and I think everyone has had enough horrors around today.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No wound then? I wonder if he's scratched it on something, or been bitten ? And then licking it cos it's annoying him. Hope it looks better in the morning x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oooo poor Arlo's boy bits - are we talking meat or the 2 veg???


2 veg...hilarious!!! 

Jake had a matt there once and he was lick because of the matt and it was starting to irritate it. It is easy for us to catch him licking tho because it turns the fur pink. Maybe he has been at it for a while. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> No wound then? I wonder if he's scratched it on something, or been bitten ? And then licking it cos it's annoying him. Hope it looks better in the morning x


No wound that I can see and he is not licking it that much. Could be a bite, there are lots of creepy crawlies around at the moment. I did wonder if Savannah could have done it with her paws when she mounts him as she wraps them right round him. I searched sore willy on the search! and found that a poo had, had an infected willy so had anti biotics. Its properly gone round on the end. I am sure the vet will put him straight.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder if he's got a "bit" of something stuck in there? Like a grass seed or a bit of grit?? 
The vet will have a god luck (yuck) by pulling it back and exposing it 
Is that not something you could do????? 
Don your marigolds!! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The vet thought it looked nasty. He said could be caused by an ingrowing hair or perhaps an allergy (bit vague), he has been put on steroids and anti biotics.

In the waiting room he met a yorkipoo (sooooo cute) she was flirting with him like mad, maybe she was impressed by the size of his package


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> The vet thought it looked nasty. He said could be caused by an ingrowing hair or perhaps an allergy (bit vague), he has been put on steroids and anti biotics.
> 
> In the waiting room he met a yorkipoo (sooooo cute) she was flirting with him like mad, maybe she was impressed by the size of his package


Oh poor Arlo, I hope he is feeling much better soon and his manhood makes a full recovery!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad he's still intact...hope the meds kick in soon x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little guy but at least he's still got it he found a little girlfriend


----------

